# Mathews Z7



## lreese (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey guys I've got a Z7 I'm looking to sell. I'm asking $700 obo. It's got 70# limbs and a 28.5" draw also a ketch stabilizer and a QAD HD drop away rest.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

